

German Mac clone maker claims it won't face Psystar's legal troubles - transburgh
http://www.tuaw.com/2009/02/06/german-mac-clone-maker-claims-it-wont-face-psystars-legal-trou/

======
redrobot5050
You don't need a legal reason for EULA terms. Its your property, you're
letting someone use it -- but only if they agree to your terms.

